# tranne chi si comportasse/comporti male



## VincenzoYang

Disse:"Al mio ritorno, premierò tutti, tranne chi si comporti indisciplinatamente."
Passa al discorso indiretto:
Disse che al suo ritorno avrebbe premiato tutti, tranne chi si comportasse male (oppure si fosse comportati male?).
Forse entrambi i casi vanno bene ma solo con sfumature diverse?
Grazie mille!


----------



## bearded

VincenzoYang said:


> Disse che al suo ritorno avrebbe premiato tutti, tranne chi si comportasse male (oppure si fosse comportat*o* male?).


Secondo me:

...tranne chi si comportasse male  (qualora si comporti male contemporaneamente al suo ritorno)
...tranne chi si fosse comportato male (se si è comportato male in precedenza).

Nel linguaggio familiare/colloquiale (ma per alcuni anche nella lingua standard) con l'indicativo:
rispettivamente
...tranne chi si comportava male
...tranne chi si era comportato male.

I congiuntivi, specie nel discorso indiretto e col ''futuro nel passato'', sono spesso oggetto di discussione - anche in relazione alla realtà oppure eventualità espresse dai verbi...
 Probabilmente arriveranno pareri diversi.


----------



## Starless74

Uhm... A mio avviso, "_tranne chi si fosse comportato male_" in questo caso è l'unica opzione
poiché, sebbene la forma suggerita del corrispondente discorso diretto non lo esprima
(dovrebbe essere: «Premierò tutti, tranne chi si sarà comportato [male]»),
per me è logico che chi parla si riferisce alla condotta tenuta in sua assenza, cioè prima del ritorno e della decisione su chi premiare.


----------



## VincenzoYang

bearded said:


> Secondo me:
> 
> ...tranne chi si comportasse male  (qualora si comporti male contemporaneamente al suo ritorno)
> ...tranne chi si fosse comportato male (se si è comportato male in precedenza).
> 
> Nel linguaggio familiare/colloquiale (ma per alcuni anche nella lingua standard) con l'indicativo:
> rispettivamente
> ...tranne chi si comportava male
> ...tranne chi si era comportato male.
> 
> I congiuntivi, specie nel discorso indiretto e col ''futuro nel passato'', sono spesso oggetto di discussione - anche in relazione alla realtà oppure eventualità espresse dai verbi...
> Probabilmente arriveranno pareri diversi.


Grazie mille anche per gli approfondimenti! Gentilissimo!


----------



## VincenzoYang

Starless74 said:


> Uhm... A mio avviso, "_tranne chi si fosse comportato male_" in questo caso è l'unica opzione
> poiché, sebbene la forma suggerita del corrispondente discorso diretto non lo esprima
> (dovrebbe essere: «Premierò tutti, tranne chi si sarà comportato [male]»),
> per me è logico che chi parla si riferisce alla condotta tenuta in sua assenza, cioè prima del ritorno e della decisione su chi premiare.


Grazie mille! La spiegazione dell'anteriorità non espressa nella frase originaria aiuta molto!


----------



## lorenzos

"_...tranne chi si sarebbe comportato male_" è da escludere?
Più fluente, secondo me, in un contesto non troppo formale: "_...tranne chi si comporterà male._"


----------



## Starless74

lorenzos said:


> "_...tranne chi si sarebbe comportato male_" è da escludere?


Mi fa pensare al caso in cui chi parla sa già che qualcuno si sarebbe comportato male.
= "...Tranne chi sapevo già si sarebbe comportato male".

...e non mi pare sia questo l'oggetto della frase originale quindi, sì, lo escluderei.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Nel discorso diretto io direi:
Disse:"Al mio ritorno premierò tutti, tranne chi si sarà comportato / fosse comportato male".
E nel discorso indiretto:
Disse che al suo ritorno avrebbe premiato tutti, tranne chi si fosse comportato male.


----------



## bearded

Starless74 said:


> "_tranne chi si fosse comportato male_" in questo caso è l'unica opzione


Puoi avere ragione.  Però l'originale ''tranne chi si comporti..'' mi rende perplesso.




Pietruzzo said:


> Nel discorso diretto io direi:
> Disse:"Al mio ritorno premierò tutti, tranne chi si sarà comportato male


o magari ''tranne chi si sia comportato male'', cioè chi eventualmente si sia comportato male.


----------



## A User

Un esempio da manuale per spiegare quando o dove è d’uopo usare il futuro anteriore.

Disse: "Al mio ritorno, premierò tutti, tranne chi (nel frattempo) si sarà comportato indisciplinatamente."
Verbo: comportarsi
Il futuro anteriore è un tempo verbale che esprime fatti proiettati nel futuro ma avvenuti prima di altri.
L’avvenimento espresso al futuro anteriore non si è ancora verificato nel momento in cui si pronuncia la frase (cioè nel momento dell’enunciazione), ma si determina comunque prima rispetto al momento di riferimento, rappresentato dal suo ritorno.

“Disse che al suo ritorno avrebbe premiato tutti, tranne chi si fosse comportato indisciplinatamente.”
_Avrebbe premiato – si sarebbe comportato_ stabilirebbe un rapporto di posteriorità rispetto al momento di riferimento.


----------



## lorenzos

A User said:


> “Disse che al suo ritorno avrebbe premiato tutti, tranne chi si fosse comportato indisciplinatamente.”
> _Avrebbe premiato – si sarebbe comportato_ stabilirebbe un rapporto di posteriorità rispetto al momento di riferimento.


A me sembra che "si sarebbe comportato" sia un futuro del passato, antecedente ad avrebbe premiato.
Mi pare che "_Premierò chi (durante la mia assenza) raggiungerà l'obiettivo_"
possa diventare
- _Disse che avrebbe premiato che avrebbe raggiunto l'obiettivo_.


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> "_Premierò chi (durante la mia assenza) raggiungerà l'obiettivo_"


Questa frase secondo me andrebbe bene se chi parla stesse per partire. L'assenza deve ancora avvenire.
Non mi pare che stiamo discutendo di questo scenario.

Forse tu intendevi dire ''chi, durante la mia assenza, avrà raggiunto l'obiettivo''. In questo caso, per me (come già discusso in altri thread) ''avrebbe premiato chi avrebbe raggiunto..'' è sbagliato, e ci vuole ''chi avesse raggiunto''. Ma non vorrei rivangare vecchie discussioni.


----------



## A User

@ lorenzos
Disse che avrebbe premiato (dopo) chi fosse andato in pensione.
Disse che avrebbe premiato (prima) chi sarebbe andato in pensione.


----------



## Armodio

A User, non dimentichiamo che l'uno dei due condizionali composti è tenuto ad esprimere il futuro del passato: _quando tornerò premierò>quando sarebbe tornato avrebbe premiato. _Qua non c'è rapporto di anteriorità relativa; c'è coincidenza tra avvenimento e riferimento. Ed entrambe le azioni sono ovviamente posteriori al momento dell'enunciazione.
L'altra azione, che è quella che più ci arrovella e che poi, nel nostro caso, è sentita come un'eventualità (da qui la maggior forza rappresentativa del piuccheperfetto congiuntivo), è quella precedente (sempre nel nostro caso) a tale momento di riferimento, momento, come detto, coincidente a sua volta con l'atto del premiare: tornerò e al contempo premierò chi + azione antecedente.
Pertanto, l'atto del premiare sarà sempre o contemporaneo o posteriore al "chi raggiungerà o avrà raggiunto l'obiettivo" o al "chi si comporterà o si sarà comportato disciplinatamente".

A) _tornerò e premierò chi raggiungerà/si comporterà (_3 azioni sulla stessa linea cronologica).
B) _tornerò e premierò chi avrà raggiunto/si sarà comportato/[abbia raggiunto/si sia comportato] (_3 azioni di cui 2 coincidenti e la 3' antecedente).

 A1_) ...che, al suo ritorno, avrebbe premiato chi avrebbe raggiunto/si sarebbe comportato (_3 azioni coincidenti)
 B1_) ...che, al suo ritorno, avrebbe premiato chi avrebbe raggiunto/si sarebbe comportato/[avesse raggiunto/si fosse comportato] (_2 azioni coincidenti e una antecedente).

ME (ora)... MA1=MA2/MR (futuro "coincidens").
ME (ora)... MA2/MR (futuro anteriore)... MA1 (futuro).

Ora, nel caso B1, se si vuol sottolineare il carattere eventuale o anche di improbabilità della MA2 si ricorre al piuccheperfetto congiuntivo.

Se ad esempio affermo _premierò chi vincerà/avrà vinto _è scontato che un vincitore lo do come certo: _avrebbe premiato chi avrebbe vinto_.
Se affermo _premierò chi solleverà/avrà sollevato 200 chili _questo "paletto" diventa un'ipotesi che mi offusca il campo delle certezze: potrei anche non premiare nessuno. Tanto che qua possiamo ricorrere al congiuntivo anche nella forma diretta,  in tutta serenità e logica.
Giocoforza, trasponendo: ... _che avrebbe premiato chi avesse sollevato 200 chili.
Avrebbe chiesto un passaggio a chi avesse incontrato. _Ma non è da escludere che potremmo fare l'intero viaggio a piedi.


* ME=MOMENTO ENUNCIAZIONE
MA=MOMENTO AVVENIMENTO
MR=MOMENTO DI RIFERIMENTO RELATIVO


----------



## A User

Dipende da quando avviene la premiazione. C’è la premiazione subito dopo la gara, e c'è anche la premiazione del Presidente della Repubblica che avviene qualche tempo o molto tempo dopo. Eccome se c’è anteriorità della vittoria rispetto a quest'ultima premiazione.


----------



## Armodio

Probabilmente non ho ben chiarito il mio pensiero.


----------



## lorenzos

A User said:


> Disse che avrebbe premiato (dopo) chi fosse andato in pensione.
> Disse che avrebbe premiato (prima) chi sarebbe andato in pensione.


A me sembra che le frasi nel discorso diretto siano diverse, rispettivamente "_Premierò chi è andato_" e "_chi andrà_", e a comprenderlo sono indispensabili gli avverbi. Però il _prima _con il condizionale composto non funziona in:
- _Disse che avrebbe premiato chi si sarebbe laureato._
Secondo me:
-_ Premierò chi andrà in ferie ad ottobre._
può diventare
- _Disse che avrebbe premiato chi andasse/andrebbe in ferie ad ottobre._
e:
- Al mio ritorno, p_remierò chi avrà fatto gli straordinari (durante la mia assenza)_.
- _Disse che al suo ritorno avrebbe premiato chi avesse/avrebbe fatto gli straordinari._
-----
@bearded @A User Potreste, per cortesia, citare un testo di riferimento? Grazie.


----------



## bearded

Caro lorenzos,

penso che ci sia un fraintendimento: nel messaggio di A User gli avverbi prima e dopo non si intende che debbano essere inseriti nelle rispettive frasi. Credo invece che vadano intesi così:
- disse che avrebbe premiato (dopo = se la premiazione avviene dopo, allora ci vuole ''chi fosse andato''
- disse che avrebbe premiato (prima = se la premiazione avviene prima, allora ci vuole ''chi sarebbe andato''.

Io aggiungerei un terzo caso: se la premiazione avviene contemporaneamente all'andata in pensione, allora ci vuole ''chi andasse''.

Dato che trovo questo thread un po' ...confuso in certe parti, ti prego di precisarmi quali sono esattamente le tue obiezioni (se ce ne sono ancora) rispetto a quanto ho indicato nei miei post precedenti.

Quanto ai testi, ce ne sono numerosi (ad es. del Serianni) circa il futuro nel passato.


----------



## lorenzos

Caro Bearded, io non vedo la confusione 
Nelle frasi di A User gli avverbi servono, per lui, ad esplicare, per me a disambiguare: chiedevo il riferimento a qualche testo perchè mi sembra che in
- _Disse che avrebbe premiato chi sarebbe andato a prenderlo all'aeroporto_
mi pare strano che il premio venga dato prima del realizzarsi dell'evento_, _e quindi non è necessariamente vero che _"avrebbe premiato (prima) chi sarebbe andato"._
Altro esempio:
- _Disse che a Natale avrebbe premiato chi avrebbe raggiunto il record di fatturato (tra tutti)_
Si può dire anche "chi avesse raggiunto" ma la differenza non sta nel prima o dopo ma, come detto da Starless e Armodio, nella previsione del realizzarsi della condizione. In questo caso, sicuramente il record qualcuno lo raggiunge e quindi privilegio il condizionale. Se invece si premiasse chi avesse superato il record di fatturato (degli anni predenti) avrei preferito, appunto, il congiuntivo. 
Circa il futuro del passato, lo sappiamo tutti che si usa il condizionale composto.


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> io non vedo la confusione


Beato te!  Ti lascio volentieri alle tue certezze. Altri si faranno la loro idea.


----------

